# Sunday School Youth Club - Suffolk - May 2014



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

No idea how we ended up in Suffolk... but we did.

Spotted this place driving past... was impossible to access with ease so ended up walking some distance down the side of a very muddy field.. Arrived with muddy platform boots!

Mr B was convinced it was just a shed (as usual), he was wrong (as usual)....

I'm not entirely sure what it is.. Sunday school? Youth club? 

What kind of place boasts party poppers, non-alcoholic beverages, no drug signs, speakers, a pulpit and a room with wall to wall matress cladding....

Anyway, I was especially excited to spot the tape deck thing...

The place had a weird spookiness, like something not quite right happened here - I have no idea how visitors got to the place as it was almost entirely surrounded by a 8' ditch...





Sunday School by billygroat, on Flickr


Sunday School by billygroat, on Flickr


Planter? by billygroat, on Flickr


Tape deck by billygroat, on Flickr


Tyres by billygroat, on Flickr


Bunny? by billygroat, on Flickr


Door by billygroat, on Flickr


Rafters by billygroat, on Flickr


Light switch by billygroat, on Flickr


Sign by billygroat, on Flickr


Soft room by billygroat, on Flickr


Ornate thing by billygroat, on Flickr


Soft room by billygroat, on Flickr


Sofa by billygroat, on Flickr


Pulpit by billygroat, on Flickr


Party poppers by billygroat, on Flickr


Bar by billygroat, on Flickr


Main hall by billygroat, on Flickr


----------



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

No idea why some pics are sideways


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 28, 2014)

Nice find
All pics look ok to me


----------



## Geordielad (May 28, 2014)

billygroat said:


> No idea why some pics are sideways


looks good the pics


----------



## krela (May 28, 2014)

Y'all must be blind, at least 5 of the pics are sideways! 

Nothing to do with this site billygroat. You need to rotate them before you upload them.


----------



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

Hi Krela

Weird as they show as normal on flickr.. not had this problem before but this time it didnt give me the option to select "large" just original...


----------



## krela (May 28, 2014)

Flickr wont scale photos up, so if you upload a photo that is 640px wide it'll stay 640px wide, it won't offer you bigger sizes. Also if you upload it to flickr sideways and then use flickr to rotate it, the "original" will still be unrotated as it's the original file you uploaded.

I believe that's how it works anyway, I'm no flickr expert!


----------



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

Yep, get all that, I've not rotated - they all download nicely onto my ipad from SD card, only thing I've done differently is upload them to flickr via email.

I'd understand if the ones I shot with the camera on its side came our sideways but the "drugs" and "ladder" shot were shot in normal mode..

Sorry I'm being a pain!


----------



## krela (May 28, 2014)

Random! If you look at the "original" on flickr they're sideways there, so it's something to do with flickr.


----------



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

Yes, I've just seen.... I'll try to upload directly from the PC next time, thanks for your help


----------



## cunningplan (May 28, 2014)

Great little place this 
(Funny bit is that they show OK on my phone and sideways on my laptop)


----------



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Great little place this
> (Funny bit is that they show OK on my phone and sideways on my laptop)



Thanks! I'm really confused 

Uploading to flickr is a nightmare already a huge pain!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 28, 2014)

Strange set up! 
Maybe an under 18''s disco venue 
Your write up made me smile


----------



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Strange set up!
> Maybe an under 18''s disco venue
> Your write up made me smile



About Mr B?


----------



## tumble112 (May 28, 2014)

A nice find, I regularly find myself in another county than the one I intended to be in! (I make getting lost an art form) Most of the places I post on here are ones that I find by chance while lost after not being able to find the location I set out for originally.


----------



## smiler (May 28, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Great little place this
> (Funny bit is that they show OK on my phone and sideways on my laptop)



Shoulda Gone To Specsavers .

Great Post, I enjoyed it, I hope you kicked the Grass off your boots so as not to break the rules, Many Thanks.


----------



## billygroat (May 28, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> A nice find, I regularly find myself in another county than the one I intended to be in! (I make getting lost an art form) Most of the places I post on here are ones that I find by chance while lost after not being able to find the location I set out for originally.



That's the fun eh!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 28, 2014)

billygroat said:


> About Mr B?


Yes about Mr B!


----------



## billygroat (May 29, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Yes about Mr B!



Allll kinds of reasons/excuses... They have net curtains, it's just a barn, it'll be impossible to get in (he can tell this from 200 meters), it's only a pumping station (nowhere near water), too many flowers in the garden and most recently.... There is a cat!

Gotta love him... Of course I take no notice!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 29, 2014)

billygroat said:


> Allll kinds of reasons/excuses... They have net curtains, it's just a barn, it'll be impossible to get in (he can tell this from 200 meters), it's only a pumping station (nowhere near water), too many flowers in the garden and most recently.... There is a cat!
> 
> Gotta love him... Of course I take no notice!



LOL I know what you mean!

I usually get " Oh come on now, football kicks off in an hour and we are at least an hour and half's drive from home!!


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice find, and somewhat strange too.


----------

